# My Mom is Borderline Retarded, Certifiably Insane, and a Liar



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

This is the level of pettiness that my mother has when we fight. It involves something as simple as an order at a fast food restaurant. She lies, cannot admit she is wrong, and takes it out on me because she doesn't "know". She'll blame me for not doing something that I didn't even know existed. For example...

"Can you find a number online for me?" 

"Sure, what do you need?"

"Oh, gimme a minute, I'll let you know".

10 mins goes by, and she'll yell, "What are you doing, you get me those numbers yet!!?"

"You moron, you never even tole me what you needed, and you're f***ing yelling at me?"

I still do it, but stuff like that gets me outraged. And I'm a principal kind of guy. But then, it's the little things that count, right?

I remember one time when she was helping me for a college exam, I actually caught her lying on my phone recording, and despite being given direct evidence from 10 seconds prior, she still denied and tried to twist it in her favor. There are a few things I won't tolerate, and one of them are liars. Even worse, people who will lie if you had them on ****ing tape. And it's not that she lies on purpose. She's literally dumb enough to believe her own manipulations. Pathological liars/fabricators know they're lying, right? She literally has no clue she's lying, and of course denies, denies, denies, because she has no clue she's doing it. 

Tonight's argument was over f***ing Wendy's. See, in our current situation, we need to eat a lot of fast food, but that will hopefully change next week. Anyway, we've went to a number of places recently, some being Steak and Shake, Wendy's, etc. So the other day, I went with Dave's Hot and Juicy double. That's irrelevent, but whatever. However, since she keeps getting the grilled chicken, she said "That's good." Meaning, what else? She thought my burger was good. 

Anyway, we had went to Steak n' Shake like two weeks ago, and she told me how she liked my western burger (or whatever with the bbq sauce) over her Portabello burger. Fine. So again, she went back and got something completely different, but said she enjoyed it anyway. 

So come tonight, she'd been getting the grilled chicken sandwich in Wendy's, and I guess she wanted something different. I went for the crispy chicken, and she asked me "What should I get here?" And I of course said, "Well the other day, you told me you liked the Number 2 (Dave's Hot and juicy double)." And she went with it. 

So we get home, split our sandwiches and whatnot. And she said, "Oh, this isn't the burger I liked..."

"What do you mean? You told me two days ago that you liked this..."

"No, no, I told you I liked that one that's sweet."

"Well, this is similar to the Whopper, it is technically kind of sweet."

"No, not this one!"

"What, the one at steak and shake? The one with the bbq sauce? You're blaming me because you didn't know which restaurant we're at? You told me two f***ing days ago that you liked this!"

"No, I like that other one. I only said I liked this, but not to order it!"

*God-like fail*

"So in other words, because you don't even know what restaurant we're at, you're not satisfied because I told you to order a burger that you told me you liked two days ago?"

"Whatever..."

"I want an apology right now. For even making me have this discussion and getting me aggravated because you have no idea where you were even at"

"I have nothing to apologize for!"

And at this point, I throw my phone and start going insane. Again, it's my fault that she doesn't know if she's f***ing alive? No. That's not happening. I continued to beg her to admit that she said she liked it, and she replied "Oh, but I didn't want to get it!" So if you wanted somethign different, and said you liked this the other day, what the f*** id you expect to order? That same sandwich as me? OF COURSE NOT! IT WOULD ONLY POINT TO THE BURGER!

And then I threw my phone again and she said if I need a new phone, it's on me. As far as I'm concerned, I won't tolerate liars, and if I fly off the handle when someone is trying lie to my face, they're responsible for any destruction I leave in my wake. There are two human beings on this planet that have ever gotten me to this point of anger. My mom, and her dad. My grandpa, obviously. Neither has any intellectual honesty at all, even to sit down and have a rational discussion. Neither can admit anything or lay facts on the table without going on the defensive. And when they do that, I go offensive. If gets me to the point where it takes everything I have not to physically assault the people that I love. Not for drugs, or money, or anything. Just principal, in the pursuit of a rational conversation. Deny, deny, deny. And I'm not the only person who becomes outraged by my mom. Otherwise level-headed people that I know to be 100% stable become highly angered by her. I truly think that my mother is one of the most diabolical and nasty human beings on the planet. And worst of all? She's too dumb to even know it... 

P.S., I started this with saying my mother is petty... In truth, I think I'm petty as well. But I'm petty over pettyness, not because I'm otherwise petty. I promise, I'm not as a general rule... Anywya, this is just a long vent. Maybe someone will respond, maybe not. Whatever... :/


----------



## intheprocess (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, I don't know your story or anything about you, but I am sorry you are dealing with all of that. It would make me feel like I was nuts. I hope you are having better days.


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

intheprocess said:


> Hi, I don't know your story or anything about you, but I am sorry you are dealing with all of that. It would make me feel like I was nuts. I hope you are having better days.


Hey there, intheprocess... Thanks for your reply. Even that means a lot. 

I think I need to work on my anger more... Maybe I do fly off the handle when it's not necessary. Then again, it makes me wonder if I do. My mom has this effect on other people as well... My grandpa is nice to people, but perhaps is a a** to both my mom and I because he's fed up with stuff that we do, but he has other unrelated issues unfortunately...

I think that the best things would be to distance myself from these people, to see if it really is them, or me, or maybe a bit of both. :/

P.S., I swear I've responded to a thread of yours, or something... I actually feel the need to check now, because your username sounds so familiar. It's just been quite a while since I was here.


----------



## TheAnguishedOne (Jan 2, 2014)

After checking, maybe not. Anyway, thanks for the reply. At least I've cooled down in the last couple of hours.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

She's a classic narcissist. People like this can't be fixed or resolved. You just gotta learn to accept her as a bitter pill you gonna have to swallow, or distance yourself from her. 

My mother is one too, and we all tried our best to distance ourselves from her like hikers seeing an angry mother bear with her cubs.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

You need to start buying your own burgers, bro


----------

